# Saiga .410



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

With 5 round mag and drum. What's it worth?


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

I don't know but I bet it would be a blast to shoot! Is this one that will eat any ammo or specific brands??


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Stock? You can get them with the 5 round mag on gunbroker for $425 plus shipping/ffl then the 50 round drum is $100?? So, $550 or there abouts...


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i just want to shot this thing sounds like it would make a great home def gun hell have no fury like a pissed off homeowner with 50 rds of 410 shells


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

wonder if it will shoot 45 to


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

I would really like to get a Saiga .410. I have the Safir T-14 but from what I've been told the Saiga is a much better piece.


----------

